#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新樂園聊天室測試與hide代碼恢復

## 雪麒

經過幾天的編輯調試，新的狼之樂園線上聊天室基本完工，正式上線測試～
請各位點擊*這裡*進入聊天室測試。

目前聊天室已能與vbulletin論壇系統對接，可以同步登錄，點擊會員名可以顯示個人資料鏈接和頭像，並可以點擊“private message”新開房間私訊聊天。
由於不少代碼是小獸自己用爪子敲的，所以不一定很完備，如果有Bug（比如不能登錄等等）請即刻報告，小獸會來修改程式碼～
聊天室指令參見http://www.phpfreechat.net/commands

更新：聊天室已加入只有會員才可進入的限制，同時論壇底部已可顯示聊天室在線人數（僅登錄後才可查看）。

對聊天室有什麼意見也別忘了提～

還有，hide代碼也已恢復，各位可在编辑器中点击在选定文字前后加上hide代码，用法如初~

----------

